# Cake or Bed?



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

CAKE OR BED

A HUSBAND IS AT HOME WATCHING A FOOTBALL MATCH WHEN HIS WIFE INTERRUPTS,

'HONEY, COULD YOU FIX THE LIGHT IN THE HALLWAY? IT'S BEEN FLICKERING FOR WEEKS NOW.'

HE LOOKS AT HER AND SAYS ANGRILY: 
'FIX THE LIGHTS NOW? DOES IT LOOK LIKE I HAVE 'POWERGEN' WRITTEN ON MY FOREHEAD? I DON'T THINK SO!'

'FINE!'

THEN THE WIFE ASKS, 
'WELL THEN, COULD YOU FIX THE FRIDGE DOOR? IT WON'T CLOSE PROPERLY'

TO WHICH HE REPLIED:

'FIX THE FRIDGE DOOR? DOES IT LOOK LIKE I HAVE
'FRIDGIDAIRE' WRITTEN ON MY FOREHEAD? I DON'T THINK SO!

'FINE!' SHE SAYS, THEN YOU COULD AT LEAST FIX
THE STEPS TO THE FRONT DOOR? THEY ARE ABOUT TO BREAK'

'I'M NOT A CARPENTER AND I DON'T WANT TO FIX STEPS', HE SAYS,
"DOES IT LOOK LIKE I HAVE 'TAYLOR WOODROW' WRITTEN ON MY FOREHEAD? I DON'T THINK SO! 
I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF THIS, I'M GOING TOTHE PUB!!!!'

SO HE GOES TO THE PUB AND DRINKS FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS... 
HE STARTS TO FEEL GUILTY ABOUT HOW HE TREATED HIS WIFE, AND DECIDES TO GO HOME 
AS HE WALKS INTO THE HOUSE HE NOTICES 
THAT THE STEPS ARE ALREADY FIXED. 
AS HE ENTERS THE HOUSE , HE SEES THE 
HALL LIGHT IS WORKING. 
AS HE GOES TO GET A BEER, HE NOTICES 
THE FRIDGE DOOR IS FIXED.

HONEY, HE ASKS, 'HOW'D ALL THIS GET FIXED?' 
SHE SAID, 'WELL, WHEN YOU LEFT I SAT OUTSIDE AND CRIED. JUST THEN A NICE YOUNG MAN ASKED ME WHAT WAS WRONG, AND I TOLD HIM.

HE OFFERED TO DO ALL THE REPAIRS, AND ALL I HAD TO DO WAS EITHER GO TO BED WITH HIM OR BAKE A CAKE.'

HE SAID, 
'SO WHAT KIND OF CAKE DID YOU BAKE?'

SHE REPLIED, 'HELLOOOOO.., DO YOU SEE 'MR KIPLING' WRITTEN ON MY FOREHEAD? I DON'T THINK SO!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

